# FS: severums (video added)



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

3 x heros severus (gold) 5" ... $10 each (gender unknown) ... or 2 for $15

the rotkeil in the video is sold... but you can also see the gold severums in the video. they have grown nicely. around 5" now.

here's the video:


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... prices reduced...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

rotkeil juvies and green juvie sold... updated!


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Free Bump, awesume prices


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

syno is sold


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... 2 left


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Where in burnaby are you? How red is the rotkeil? Is it one from portland?

Alex


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm in north burnaby. yes, it's the bigger one from portland - i'm keeping the smaller one.



AWW said:


> Where in burnaby are you? How red is the rotkeil? Is it one from portland?
> 
> Alex


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Then its male. Why are you splitting them? Did they breed for you?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

just have a lot going on in that tank so decreasing the fish numbers. i don't think they bred - if they did, the eggs would have no chance of surviving given the tank's other inhabitants plus breeding them was never a goal of mine. i'm sure it will find a good home


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated and bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added video


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

rotkeil gone... only 3 golds remain...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump... buy 2 for $15/pair


----------

